# Looking for a great coach in SF Bay Area



## kaunosario (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm looking for advanced coaching sessions with a great teacher in the San Francisco Bay Area. Any suggestions?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kaunosario said:


> I'm looking for advanced coaching sessions with a great teacher in the San Francisco Bay Area. Any suggestions?


Recurve or compound? Are you interested in NTS for recurve, then you can look on the USAA Coach locator. If you don't care about NTS, then, I can teach you.


----------



## kaunosario (Dec 26, 2019)

Recurve. I took a beginner lesson in December and have been to the range a few times since. I want to improve my form before bad habits start to settle in.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kaunosario said:


> Recurve. I took a beginner lesson in December and have been to the range a few times since. I want to improve my form before bad habits start to settle in.


Come visit me down in Palo Alto at the Palomo Indoor Archery range. Are you interested in barebow or Olympic style target compound? I teach both styles. If you have equipment, great. Bring everything you have. If you have no equipment, you can get a lesson, including rental from the Palomo Range. Palomo has arrows, bows, etc.


----------



## kaunosario (Dec 26, 2019)

Who should I ask for at the Palomo range?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kaunosario said:


> Who should I ask for at the Palomo range?


I am not at Palomo Archery range...only by prior arrangement. We can make arrangements to meet at Palomo, and I can work with you.


----------

